# سؤال حول بث إشارة التلفزيون



## hitman36 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الغالي.
انا عندي كرت شاشة به منفذ تلفزيون تمام av الابيض والاصفر انتم عارفين واريد اسم جهاز 
يبث اشارة التلفزيون الى ما يقارب 5 كيلو يعني انا لا اريد بث اشياء غير شرعية انا اريد بث سطح
المكتب لدي:33: الى اصدقائي كي مثلا اسوي لهم شرح برنامج معين وهم يشوفوني في منازلهم بالتفزيونات 
حقهم.
اسهل وسيلة للشرح هي هذه واتمنا منكم اسم جهاز معين لكي اشترية
او طريقة صنع جهاز بسيط والادوات اللازمة لذلك اوكي بااااااااااااااي


----------



## محمد الجبوري83 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

فكرة جيدة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أخى
هذا يتطلب ترخيص من السلطات المعنية حتى لا تعرض نفسك للمشاكل
ثم ما فائدة أن ترسل لهم الشرح دون أن يكون لديك رد منهم هل الأمر تمام أم أحدهم يريد سؤال أو إعادة شرح؟
أليست النت باستخدام كاميرا أرخص؟


----------



## hitman36 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي ماجد النت ارخص لكن هذا مجاني !!!!


----------



## مهندس الجزيرة (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن افيدك في جهاز لبت اشارت تلفزيون بس ربطه يكون من مخرج الريسيفر (skymaster_japan)


----------

